# snow ex 110



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I picked one of these at the home depot on sale for 1/2 price of 289.00. I have it hooked up but have not used it yet. are these units any good?? why does it not come with a lid??. It says it only spreads pellets not rock salt, has anyone tried rock salt??. I will be using it in the am and will repor back with results.

Jimi


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry worng place...


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

woodsman;1242944 said:


> I picked one of these at the home depot on sale for 1/2 price of 289.00. I have it hooked up but have not used it yet. are these units any good?? why does it not come with a lid??. It says it only spreads pellets not rock salt, has anyone tried rock salt??. I will be using it in the am and will repor back with results.
> 
> Jimi





woodsman;1242945 said:


> sorry worng place...


 It Okay not sure if you repost some where else.

snow ex 110 push spreader?
I have this . Ran The picture Ice Melter thru it.


----------

